# 07 Orca Questions



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

Why do some 2007 Orcas have a little blue piece of aluminum near the chainrings? Is it to prevent chainsuck? Some have them and others dont. Why?

Is there a place for barrel adjusters with the 07 model? The headtube does not allow for these to be installed.....are they just not installed at all? How to fine tune shifting?

Thanks,


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

The blue piece does not prevent chain suck but will protect the chain stay if it does happen. I guess people remove them because it doesn't look very nice.

In place of barrel adjusters, you can add in-line adjusters to the derailleur cables for fine tuning the derailleurs.


----------

